# ebay classified "rescue"



## ILuvCanines (Dec 29, 2007)

Title may be deceiving, but I had to come here to "VENT".:redface: I have a friend who was all excited to tell me back in the spring that she had decided to adopt "rescue" a dog who needed a home. I educated her a lot on rescues and how important it is to actually give a dog who needs a home a chance. Sent links explaining the importance of rescuing...I even said I would travel with her if she found one out of town.

Long story short after months of searching, me trying to help her find a good fit and her asking me about different dogs she might like--she texted me all excited to tell me she found the dog she wants and is bringing it home today. It is a 10 week old Puppy she found through ebay classified. I can only assume from a backyard breeder or puppy mill. I am SO angry. I know people have to pick out their own dogs/puppy, but damn. Use some common sense!!!

She even said "I DO NOT want a puppy" because her lifestyle can't accommodate the training and work that goes into a puppy.

Grrrr... Thanks for a place to vent!!!


----------

